# [VIDEO] Qualcomm Snapdragon GameCommand App for Android Review



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Clever concept from our friends at Qualcomm.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm I wonder why it force closes for me. Maybe my modded build.prop...


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be on the market any more but I found an apk and installed it, seems to be a few glitches as it doesn't seem to find any of the programs I have installed. On a side note have you seen the mini game for adreno called desert winds its installed and it looks amazing. 
Cheers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Larry change your plugin on chainfire 3d


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> Larry change your plugin on chainfire 3d


To Quallcom? Already tried that. Didn't help much.


----------



## century01 (Nov 22, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> To Quallcom? Already tried that. Didn't help much.


Hello there , what i tried and it worked was the hiding cf setting with no plugin and setting my build prop back to hp touchpad. I read the XDA page they said no CF at all to make it stable...installed desert winds...i'm on the third level pretty cool.bouncing between it and spiderman total mayhem lol on the second level on it darn rhino keeps escaping.hope this helps


----------

